# Elektronikas forums >  3 fāžu motors un sazemējums ar nulli!

## richijsx

Sveiki.
Esmu atradis šķūnī asināmo aparātu   :: 
Motors iet uz 380v jeb 3 fāžu tākā viņam iet tikai vads ārā bez kontaktdakšas un aizvēsturiski vecs  gribētu no kāda zinoša cilvēka padomu.

Ja pareizi saprotu tad uz releju iet 3 vadi katrā fāze. tas būtu skaidrs.
Tad nu visādas domas nāk par nulli, jo viņa iet caur korpusu it kā jau zināms ka agrāk izmantoja kā zemējumu.
Vai no tādā veidā sazemēta korpusa nevar dabūt pa nagiem?

----------


## defs

Korpusa zemēšana tāpēc ir izdomāta,lai nedabūtu pa nagiem. Var zemējumam lietot arī nulli,kaut kur no elektrības skapja. Pa nulles vadu darba laika motoram  strāva neplūst.Motora darbībai nepieciešamas 3 fāzes. Ja nav  3fāzes,tad ir cits variants,kā motoru palaist.

----------


## Zalic

kāpēc nulles vads? ir 3 fāzes un zeme. ja tev māja celta jau psrs laikos, tad ir tikai 3 fāzes un zeme. nulli arī var dabūt no paša motora, tik neatceros, vai bija vajadzīgs Y slēgums vai trijstūra. pameklē elektrotehnikas grāmatās

----------


## richijsx

3 fāzes man ir ar to viss kārtībā
Droši ka tā pati nulle ir, jo elektrotīkls ir jaunāks par padomijas laikiem...
Un nulles vada zemējums ar nav nekāds jaunums ir manīts mazjaudīgākos psrs ražojuma adregātos uz 220v. Pat lampās ar dzelzs korpusu šādi zemētas tikušas ir dzīvē redzētas.

Okey ja jau agrāk gandrīz visu zemēja ar nulli un reti kurai aparatūrai bija atcevišķš zemējums. Ko ta tagad buržuji piš... ar tiem atsevišķiem zemējumiem un liek visur kur vien var pat gludekļos un tējkannas.

----------


## WildGun

Fiška šitam slēgumam, vai tā būtu nulle vai zeme, ir sekojoša - ja motorā rodas kādas fāzes slēgums uz korpusu, tiek izsisti korķi. Tas arī viss.

----------


## richijsx

Varbūt tagad šī fiška arī strādā jo lielākā vairākumā ir automāti, bet kad bija vecie skrūvējamie tad jau tauta izcēlās labākajā gadījumā vienkārši mazu drātīti pārtina izdegušam drošinātājam. nju tas tā iz dzīves.

----------


## defs

> kāpēc nulles vads? ir 3 fāzes un zeme. ja tev māja celta jau psrs laikos, tad ir tikai 3 fāzes un zeme. nulli arī var dabūt no paša motora, tik neatceros, vai bija vajadzīgs Y slēgums vai trijstūra. pameklē elektrotehnikas grāmatās


  Šitā aizliegts slēgt!Ja gadijumā pazudīs kāda fāze,tad zvaigznes savienojuma punktā parādīsies spriegums. Speciāls zemējuma kontūrs vajadzīgs specialām aparaturām. Visiem čaiņikiem,gludekļiem,veļas automātiem utt motoriem pietiek ar tīkla nulli.Bet ir obligāti jābūt atsevišķam vadam no skapja-to aizliegts ņemt un zemēt ar to pašu vadu,kas ir zem slodzes. Tamdēl jāiegādājas kabelis,kam nulles vads ir atsevišķs- dzeltens ar zaļu pēc krāsām apzīmējas.

----------


## richijsx

Tad ko iesaki?
Ja pareizi sapratu tad:
Zem nulles var palikt, bet jānopērk kabelis lai varētu divas nulles uzlikt vienu motora dzenāšanai otru zemei vai kā?
Tādā gadījumā laikam vienkāršāk slēgt zemi klāt, jo pie elektro skapja zeme pienāk.

----------


## WildGun

Kas te ko spriedelēt?.....

Ne nulle, ne zeme motora darbībai nav vajadzīga. Tas ceturtais vads vajadzīgs lietotāja ( tas ir - Tavai ) drošībai. Gadījumā - ja nu kas...

Pieslēgt OBLIGĀTI !!!!

----------


## Tārps

Pievērs uzmanību magnētiskajam palaidējam ! Pēc bildes ir skaidrs, ka spole ir 220 V - tātad ir vajadzīga darba nulle, kura dotajā gadījumā kalpo arī par zemējuma vadu ( kā jau 4 vadu sistēmā ). Ja korpusu atstāsi nezemētu, norausies no palaidēja spoles strāvas.

----------


## richijsx

Nē nju tas skaidrs ka bez zemējuma neslēgšu klāt vai nu tas ir atcevišķš jeb zem nulles, jo adregāts aizvēsturisks un ilgu laiku nostāvējis aukstā, mitrā vietā tākā iespējams ka bojāts... 
Ja godīgi releju varētu ravēt ārā un aizstāt kaut ar automātu, jo tas relejs jau tik krutam divpogu slēdzim.

----------


## moa

Kas tur nav skaidrs, spole ir palaidējam 220V pēc bildes spriežot.
Nulle tā vai zeme, ja tā nāk no skapja korpusa, tā pati zeme vien ir.
Vajadzīga tikai lai palaidējam spoli pierautu un pašam pa nagiem nesit ja izolācija bojāta un tiek spriegums uz korpusu.

----------


## next

Probleemas ar terminologjiju.
Nulvads kompensee nevienaadu faazu noslodzi kad triisfaazu tiiklam piesleegti vairaaki vienfaazes pateeretaaji.
Zemesvads aizvada no iekaartas korpusa cilveekam biistamu spriegumu.
Abi var buut piesleegti tiiklam un zemei vienaa vai dazhaadaas vietaas - funkcionalitaate no taa nemainaas.

----------


## moa

Vainīgs. Ir jau tā. Gadījies novērot pat 13V starpību pie krietni garas līnijas.

----------


## bbarda

> kāpēc nulles vads? ir 3 fāzes un zeme. ja tev māja celta jau psrs laikos, tad ir tikai 3 fāzes un zeme. nulli arī var dabūt no paša motora, tik neatceros, vai bija vajadzīgs Y slēgums vai trijstūra. pameklē elektrotehnikas grāmatās
> 
> 
>   Šitā aizliegts slēgt!Ja gadijumā pazudīs kāda fāze,tad zvaigznes savienojuma punktā parādīsies spriegums. Speciāls zemējuma kontūrs vajadzīgs specialām aparaturām. Visiem čaiņikiem,gludekļiem,veļas automātiem utt motoriem pietiek ar tīkla nulli.Bet ir obligāti jābūt atsevišķam vadam no skapja-to aizliegts ņemt un zemēt ar to pašu vadu,kas ir zem slodzes. Tamdēl jāiegādājas kabelis,kam nulles vads ir atsevišķs- dzeltens ar zaļu pēc krāsām apzīmējas.


 A nules vads gadījumā nebija zils un zemējums dzeltens ar zaļu???

----------


## bbarda

Kungi! Kad pēdejo reizi esat paviesojušies pie kāda no šiem kungiem,L Timoškēvics.A Gavrilko,A Trankalis???Tākā vajadzētu būt pazīstamiem.

----------


## Zalic

lai darbinātu palaidēju obligāti nevajg nulli, A1 pie L1 un otru galu pie citas līnijas, arī šādā slēgumā spole strādās

----------


## Janis1279

Pirms sāc vadības shēmas sakārtošanu drošs paliek nedrošs pārliecinies par paša motora veselību: 
vai pievienojot pie barošanas  3F visas motora 3F nesit laukā korķus  , vai nav no kādas no fāzēm noplūde uz korpusu.
Veciem motoriem tā mēdz gadīties .

----------


## defs

> lai darbinātu palaidēju obligāti nevajg nulli, A1 pie L1 un otru galu pie citas līnijas, arī šādā slēgumā spole strādās


  Ja uz spoles rakstīts ~380V,tad var starp fāzēm.Bet,ja~220V,tad nekādā gadijumā-citādi nosvils!!!

----------


## richijsx

Tas protams ka vispirms jāsāk ar pārbaudi vai motors rukā un vai nesit pa nagiem... 
Šodien doma viņu slēgt klāt tad jau redzēs vai strādā. 
Žēl būtu ja nestrādātu atrodi nu mūsdienās tādu zvēru sver vien kādus 40kg  ::  knapi varu pacelt. Korpus no alumīnija laikam.

----------


## bbarda

> Tas protams ka vispirms jāsāk ar pārbaudi vai motors rukā un vai nesit pa nagiem... 
> Šodien doma viņu slēgt klāt tad jau redzēs vai strādā. 
> Žēl būtu ja nestrādātu atrodi nu mūsdienās tādu zvēru sver vien kādus 40kg  knapi varu pacelt. Korpus no alumīnija laikam.


 Tev skaitītājs tādu vispār pavilks?Pamēri ar testeri tinumus un pret korpusu.Ja kaut ko rādīs pret korpusu tad varbūt motoram ir kirdik.Un kādas atšķirības ir starp tinumiem,ja ir tad nebūs labi.

----------


## richijsx

Oki pamērīšu ar testeri kas tur notiekās ar tinumiem un korpusu  :: 
Nav jau tas motors tik liels tik varen smags nju protams ka pāri kilovatam jauda būs, bet nju nažus un cirvjus jau ar visu dienu neasinās tākā elektrības rēķins būs normas robežās un domāju ka uz katru fāzi 20A izturēs viņu

----------


## Didzis

Ja taisies cirvjus asināt, tad vajag nomērīt motora apgriezienus(ja nav saglabājusies plāksnīte uz motora). Prieks šmirģeļa ripas vajag mazus apgriezienus(ne vairāk par 1400), jo pie lieliem ripa tikai dedzina metālu un var neizturēr centrabēdzes spēku, kas ir ļoti bīstami.

----------


## next

Ar testeri tak neko nesameerisi, megeris vajadziigs!

----------


## richijsx

tā nju ir izmēģināts strādā labi itkā pa pirkstiem nedod fāze korpusā ar nav. strādā kā bitīte klusi releja spole dūc skaļāk.  ::  

Apgriezieni neizskatās pārāk lieli varētu būt tie 1400 varbūt mazāk. Plāksnīte sarusējusi  ::  Asināšu visu sākot no palielākiem nažiem beidzot ar cirvjiem  :: 

Nju kaut ko jau samērīju skatījos ar testeri cik tinumi laiz cauri un tākā visi izvadi rādīja aptuveni vienu tad nospriedu ka motors vesels. Pluss ar fāzes indikātoru ilgi gar korpusu skrubināju vai fāze neplūst Bet tas jau tā droši ka galīgi šķērsi mērīts  ::  

Tik jānomaina releja slēdzis jeb jānomaina pret ko citu (automātu jeb kādu 3 fāžu slēdzi).
Jo releja slēdzis čakarējās un attaisot vaļā uzzināju kāpēc tā vienkārši izlūzuši 2 kontakti  :: 
Reku bilde: 


Tad nju kādi būtu ieteikumi mainīt releja slēdzi vai taisīt kaut kādu citu risinājumu, bez atslēgšanas iespējas pie asināmā negribu ja nu kaklasaiti ierauj jeb kāda cita nelaime, lai ātri var atslēgt no strāvas.
Kur tādu releju slēdzi dabūt pie manis mazpisānos buvmateriālu veikalā tādus neesmu manījis.

----------


## moa

Vispareizāk jau būtu automāts pirms un tad palaidējs/relejs īsti elektriķiem nepatīk tādā nozīmē, tad jau drīzāk kontaktors/ un ar siltumaizsardzību. Cik kW ir tam motorītim? Ja raksti ka kādi 40kg sver ar alumīnija korpusu, kādi 5kW būs. Tādam tas palaidējs ir par knapu starp citu. Pliku automātu neiesaku lietot. Lēti jau ir, bet automāts nav tam domāts, ātri sabeigsi.

----------


## Didzis

Manā jaunībā jau tos relejus sauca par palaidējiem, bte tagad i nezinu   ::  . Ja naudu nav kur likt, tad releju ar siltumaizsardzību var nopirkt jaunu, uz sliedes montējamu, bet citadi jebkurš lauku elektriķis to pārdos par polšu. Rīgā visās vecajās rūpnīcās šitās mantas štāpeļiem un vienmēr var atrast vietējo elektriķi Vasju, kuram rokas trīc no pohām  ::  . Vārdu sakot palaidējs jau nu nav deficīts. Jauns vai vecs tas relejs, no tā cirvja asināšana neatšķirsies. Vienīgi vajadzētu zināt motora jaudu, lai siltumreleju piemeklētu. Es pats gan nekad siltumrelejus nelieku, jo momentāli tak var dzirdēt, ja nav vienas fāzes motoram, vai tas tiek pārslogots, bet ja pie tā šmirģeļa tiks kaimiņu Peķka ar arkla lemesi rokā, tad gan siltumaizsardzību vajag, citādi simts punktu motoru nodedzinās  ::  .

----------


## richijsx

Nju relejs jau plus mīnus vesels tik releja slēdzis kas padod viņam tā teikt īslaicīgu kontaktu jeb islaicīgi pārtauc kontaktu, un bez situmaizsardzības var arī iztikt netiks jau asināts rupnieciskos apmēros un ar roku uzliekot uz motora jau ar jutīs ka motoram vajag atpūtu :P Un nekādiem kaimiņu Vasjām netiks dots :P
Tad jau jāmeklē slēdzis relejam rokā..  :: 

Nju pašam motorim nebūs 40kg kādi 30kg jo pie viņa vēl pieskrūvēta dzelzs konstrukcija kuru pie sienas skrūvēt.
Par tehniskajām īpašībām neko nezinu jo datu plāksne izrūsējusi un neko neredz...

----------


## moa

Tā kontakta vietā, atkarīgs kurš bojāts-īsti pēc bildes nesapratu, patreiz esmu no mobilā, vari izmantot palaišanai parastu slēdzi(ja tas bija blokkontakts bojātais), vai arī pārlikt blakus fāzes kontaktus un vadību caur parastu slēdzi. Ja nav mitras telpas, parastu tumblerīti ar atļautiem voltiem vari  lietot. P.S. Kurš varonis ar šlipsi pie šmirģeļa strādā? ::

----------


## richijsx

Vispār jau var arī pislēgt slēdzi un visas problēmas atrisinātas  ::  jo saplīsis jau tā daļa kas savieno ķēdi.

----------


## moa

Ahā, nu esmu mājās. Bildē bojāts ir tieši palaišanas pogas mehanisms, tagad redzams no datora normāli.
Poga, ja tās ir dazādu krāsu, parasti melna un sarkana, ir ne tā pie palaišanas pieslēgta.
No ārpuses normāli pieradis cilvēks zin, ka izslēgt ir spiest uz sarkano, kamēr tavu šlipsi tin iekšā... un ko nu?.....

----------


## Janis1279

> Tik jānomaina releja slēdzis jeb jānomaina pret ko citu (automātu jeb kādu 3 fāžu slēdzi).
> Jo releja slēdzis čakarējās un attaisot vaļā uzzināju kāpēc tā vienkārši izlūzuši 2 kontakti 
> 
> Tad nju kādi būtu ieteikumi mainīt releja slēdzi vai taisīt kaut kādu citu risinājumu, bez atslēgšanas iespējas pie asināmā negribu ja nu kaklasaiti ierauj jeb kāda cita nelaime, lai ātri var atslēgt no strāvas.
> Kur tādu releju slēdzi dabūt pie manis mazpisānos buvmateriālu veikalā tādus neesmu manījis.


 Kā jau tika minēts vadības pogas:
 melnā poga - NO, normāli vaļējs kontakts, bez fiksācijas, izmanto ieslēgšanai:
to nospiežot tiek padots barošanas spriegums uz kontaktora spoles tinumu, kontaktors nostrādājot noslēdz ( nobloķē ) ar savu papildkontaktu šo melno pogu un pats paliek ieslēgts. Vēl kontaktors ar pamata ( jaudīgākajiem ) kontaktiem pieslēdz pie sprieguma motora 3Fāzes vadus
 sarkanā poga - NC, normāli noslēgts kontakts, bez fiksācijas, izmanto ķēdes pārtraukšanai, lai uz motora vārpstas neuztītu kaklasaiti kopā ar kaklu. Shēmā jāatrodas virknē ar palaidēja spoles tinuma barošanas ķēdi.
Sadales ieejā automātslēdzi pieklātos ielikt, ar C līkni, ja no mūsdienīgajiem. Motora palaišanas strāva jārēķina vairākas x augstāka par darba strāvu, ko savukārt ir iespējams samērīt pie motora zem slodzes.

----------


## bbarda

nu kaut kā šitā.

----------


## Zalic

a kur blokkontakti? pie sitadas shēmas visu laiku jātur on poga. palaišanas pogai vēl paralēli vajg vaļejo blokkontaktu ieslēgt

----------


## defs

Paralēli palaišanas pogai blokkontakti.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Kas tas par bullshitu? Palaidējs šajā shēmā "turas" caur darba kontaktu un virknē slēgtu "Stop" pogu.

----------


## bbarda

Un kādam mērķim kalpo jūsu piezīmētais blokkontakts?Un kam domāts ar sarkano raustīto līniju apvilktie??

----------


## AndrisZ

Dīvaini, saucas Elektronikas forums, bet jau nedēļu netiekam galā er elektriķu problēmām.  ::

----------


## bbarda

> a kur blokkontakti? pie sitadas shēmas visu laiku jātur on poga. palaišanas pogai vēl paralēli vajg vaļejo blokkontaktu ieslēgt


 Nekas nav jātur. Nospied start un ieslēdzoties palaidējam tiek ieslēgts spolej īsceļš,nospied stop un īsceļš tiek pārtraukts un palaidējs palaižas vaļā un netiek vairs strāva pie spoles.Saliec un tad ar sapratīsi kā tas strādā.

----------


## richijsx

Anrisz pecīzāk 2 dienas  :: 
šodien sataisīju dabūju citu releja slēdzi un uzliku  ::  Pašu asināmo ar jau uzstādīju goda vietā :P dūc kā bitīte..   ::   Sākšu asināt cirvjus :P

----------


## Tārps

Kauns, kauns, kauns, student ! Nospied tik savā shēmā  palaišanas pogu un jutīsi Ķeguma spēku - totāls īsais !!! Vai tad releju vairs ķēdē neprotam ieslēgt uz pašbarošanos ?

----------


## bbarda

> Kauns, kauns, kauns, student ! Nospied tik savā shēmā  palaišanas pogu un jutīsi Ķeguma spēku - totāls īsais !!! Vai tad releju vairs ķēdē neprotam ieslēgt uz pašbarošanos ?


 Ku pec tavām domām radīsies īsais????Vai tai kvadrātiņā ar cipariem 220 380???

----------


## Tārps

Nu labi, labi. īsais nebūs ! 
  Šodien vienkārši bija slikta diena un ieraugot tik neprofesionālu shēmu, sirds aptecējās. 
  Spoles vadību vienmēr veic caur tā sauktajiem blokkontaktiem, nevis spēka kontaktiem. Parēķini, jo lielāks motors, jo zemāka izolācijas pretestība (nu protams ne zemāka par 0,5 Mom). Tad nu tava 380 voltu spole var nostrādāt bez palaišanas pogas. Šādas shēmas kādreiz centās izmantot elektriķi, kuri tagad sen jau ir pensijā , nu protams aiz materiālu nabadzības. Tagad ,pat šīs vadības ķēdes, cenšas normāli aizsargāt ar atbilstoši mazu drošinātāju. Nu protams, netaisa jau vienam kontaktoram un vienam motoram vēl papildus drošinātāju, bet nebūtu jau nemaz tik slikti.

----------


## Tārps

Starp citu, shēmas parasti zīmē un arī dabā realizē ar ievada barošanu augšpusē. Pretējais liecina par sliktu darba stilu. Man reiz viena firma centās iegalvot, ka ir pilnīgi vienalga, kur pienāk spriegums - augšpusē vai apakšpusē. Vispār jau vienalga, tikai diferencālie noplūdes automāti pēc mēnesi bija nobeigušies un tā pārgudrība izmaksāja krietni dārgi.

----------


## guliks

Tā arī ir, kā saki  :: . Interesanti, ko dažs labs darītu, ka visi vadi būtu balti vai vecais elektrospeciālists bāzis kur nu kuro krāsas vadu varēdams? Krāsa noteicošais faktors.

----------


## bbarda

> Nu labi, labi. īsais nebūs ! 
>   Šodien vienkārši bija slikta diena un ieraugot tik neprofesionālu shēmu, sirds aptecējās. 
>   Spoles vadību vienmēr veic caur tā sauktajiem blokkontaktiem, nevis spēka kontaktiem. Parēķini, jo lielāks motors, jo zemāka izolācijas pretestība (nu protams ne zemāka par 0,5 Mom). Tad nu tava 380 voltu spole var nostrādāt bez palaišanas pogas. Šādas shēmas kādreiz centās izmantot elektriķi, kuri tagad sen jau ir pensijā , nu protams aiz materiālu nabadzības. Tagad ,pat šīs vadības ķēdes, cenšas normāli aizsargāt ar atbilstoši mazu drošinātāju. Nu protams, netaisa jau vienam kontaktoram un vienam motoram vēl papildus drošinātāju, bet nebūtu jau nemaz tik slikti.


 Varētu arī paskaidrot par palaidēja pašieslēgšanos!!!Vismaz personīgi es tādus kas negrib slēgties ārā un ar citādiem defektiem  nemēdzu labot bet metu ārā.Ir protams nācies saskarties ar tādu kas slēdzas pats iekšā bet ne tevis minētā iemesla dēļ.Jā mana kļūda bij ka shēma kājām gaisā,bet iesaku paskatīties un papētīt dažādu valstu ražotām iekārtām shēmas,būs ļoti intresanti.Un vel intresantāk ka maz foruma dalībnieki atpazina palaidēja spoles apzīmējumu(nepateikšu kādas valsts apzīmējums)protams mana kļūda ar bija virsū uzrakstīt voltus ,Tādu apzīmējumu izmanto Kempi,Migatronic,Bester,EWM.Ja runā par neprofesionālu shēmu,tad būtu intresanti redzēt ko tu teiktu par uzņēmumu kurā gada laikā nomainījušies pieci elektriķi,kur cilvēkii nav zinājuši par tādu kā krāsu sistēmu kas eksistē-brūns-melns- pelēks fāzēm,zils-nulle,dzeltens ar zaļu-zemējums.

----------


## moon

jezus marija par elektronikiem es biju labaakaas domaas (izsakaas elektrikis)   ::  
bbarda uzzimetaas shemas ir galigi aplamas un tadas realizeet dzivee nedriiks!!!

----------


## Girts

Cieniijamie elektriki un elektroniki,cik augstas latinas mes nu katrs sev celam.tik nu ari augstu mums ir jalec.Viss  atkarigs  no dotas situacijas.dotaja bridi stradaju Lielbritanija, elektroautomatikas firma.Vissu izshkir makasatajs,ja par asfalta rupnicas elektrosadali firma par sahemoshanu maksa 7K GBP ('vinu materials ,sadales paladeji, PLC,releji ,sadales,  pogas ,lampas),musu aderu uzgali,kabelu kurpes,terminali,vadu markieri,vadi.Tad tu visam ir jabut tiptop.Bet Latvija pensionaram kam ir divas gotinas un cukis stallii,es esmu salicis palaideju , barada varianta kad par blokkontaktu darbojas speka kontakts.jo dzit cilveku 15-20-25 km pakal uz tuvako elektromaterialu veikalu pec blokkontaktu man sirdsapzina neatlauj,un summa ko tas cilveks var atlauties samaksat par to darbu nesedz lai es vel skrietu.Tas mulkibas par tam sadegushajam  palaideju spolem un degoshajiem palaidejiem ,pataupiet puikam no arodenes.Nu nedeg vini nemaz tik vareni un par to droshinataju vadibas kede ir galigas mulkibas,issleguma automatu , droshinataju liek ja ja ir gari vadibas vadi lidz pogai tad lai ja sanak isais .

----------


## Tārps

Cieniijamie elektriki un elektroniki,cik augstas latinas mēs nu katrs sev celam.tik nu ari augstu mums ir jalec.

   Jā, ja latiņa ir par augstu un lekt negribas, tad tak to var nolikt zemāk. Nevajag drošinātājus, nevajag termo aizsardzību, nevajag normālus kontaktorus (palaidējus) ar blokkontaktiem, bet meklēsim pažobelēs vismaz 30 gadus vecus, nevajag vadus pēc krāsām vienot, nevajag fāzi caur slēdzi ..... un nevajag tos pensionārus. 
   Brīnos, ka vēl neviens nav piedāvājis pieslēgt motoru caur dubultslēdzi , bet var taču un būs *ļoti lēti*, un pat darbosies ! Kurp ejam profesionāļi ?

----------


## moon

girtam es piekritishu ka karai situacijai vajadziigs adekvaats risinajums, bet ja no taa atkariga cilveka dziviba, tad naudu nedriikst skaitiit.
nulles aizsardziba ir lieta kuru obligati vajag, jo ipashi ja dzinejs piedzen kadu iekartu, kura palaizoties ''viss nepiemerotakajaa'' bridi rada bistamas situacijas.

----------


## Girts

Tarps par ko tu esi sacepies.Kurs teica ka nevajag droshinatajus temo aizsardzibas normalus kontaktorus ar blokkontaktiem.To lieto jeb kursh normals elektrikis.vadus pec krasam.ko man tagad darit vecas Britu krasa bija sarkana, dzeltena, zila  triz fazu sistema fazas nules sarkana un melna dzelten zalsh aizsardzibas zemejums.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tās tapīgās tantes un onkuļus agri vai vēlu parāda "Degpunktā". Vismaz reizi mēnesī Latvijā kādam kaut kas ir nosvilis ar aizdomām uz elektorinstalāciju.

----------

